

Silicon Valley Investors Worried: Low Interest Rates Cause A Tech Bubble? - gphilip
http://www.businessinsider.com/silicon-valley-low-interest-rates-tech-bubble-2014-3

======
brownbat
The "beware the tech bubble" stories can get repetitive, or feel like cheap
scaremongering. This one gets points, though, for correctly noting that Fed
policies designed to strengthen a large economy can cause overheating in some
areas or sectors.

For another example, see Ireland's experience under the ECB. Drastically lower
interest rates set by the central commission weren't the sole cause, but a
major contributing factor of their boom and bust economy and accompanying
housing bubble.

[http://www.notourdebt.ie/the-roots-of-irelands-debt-
crisis](http://www.notourdebt.ie/the-roots-of-irelands-debt-crisis)

